# Kawasaki teryx performance question.



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 2008 teryx that is bone stock with the exception of a 2 inch lift kit, itp ss108 wheels, 28 inch skinny wide mega mayhems, and gates belt. I have never run it with stock wheels and tires but a friend of mine has one that is bone stock 
and it will out run me by a good distance off the line also on his it will run 50mph effortlessly. Mine has a hard time getting to 50mph. I temporarily installed a dynotek cdi and it will run 52mph top speed. Is this normal for the size tires i am running.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What year is his and better get that gates belt out of there and put OEM belt in before that pos breaks no offense but there junk and set your belt deflection to 22-27 mm. If his is fuel injected then thats another reason he is getting you. So get the belt done and maybe a jet kit clean the air filter real good. You might want to get a spring for your secondary clutch from VFJ on here also.


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

Both are 2008 models the only difference are my wheels tires and belt i also have a one of the factory wind shield the short one.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Run some seafoam and 93 octane in it after you check your belt deflection.


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

i will put some sea foam in it tomorrow i already have some at the house. I have been researching tire and wheel weights and my current set up is around 15lbs heavier per corner. Just not sure how much difference that should make. This is the first time i have made this big of a change in tire size on any of my atvs or utvs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It can/will definitely make a difference. The Rex should have enough grunt in low to pull those tires no problem. So you shouldn't be seeing much loss in power there... but the added weight will slow you down on top end. That being said, most clutch kits are meant to give more low end power/torque and will take away more top end speed. 

If you want the better of both worlds, about the only option is to fork out a hefty sack of change $ for some VFJ clutching. It's worth the money I'm told (from everyone that has it) but it doesn't come cheap.

In other words, if you are just wanting to out run your friend for sh**s and giggles, then you might as well save your money & chalk it up to he's faster and that's that, but you'll be dragging him out of the mud holes so.... all's fair.

If I were your & that's the situation, I'd look at just getting better springs for the clutch, which can also be had from VFJ for not too much $$. Or from EPI for not much $ at all. You'll have all kinds of low end grunt.


Oh, and BTW, not sure about the 08's but my 11 (and all the other EFI models) had limiters on them on the factory and 50mph is about all any of them will run out of the box anyway.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Time for a vfj clutch and MSD. Call John and you'll be waving bye bye to your buddy. I put a clutch and programmer on my brute and its great money spent. Throw some duals on it too and give it hell.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

go to www.4lo.com look for calulators, you can enter stock tire size then tire size you are running an your top speed ,it will show you your true mph , 29.5 on the brute are around 8mph offfrom the speed o meter best i can rember


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*i second what rmax said because my brute at 46 mph on my pod i am 11 mph off on my bike but did go from 26 inch tires to 31s got to love them outlaws but on the back side of the hand with the vfj clutching u will see higher speed because he clames and from what i am hearing his clutching give a 20% higher over drive then stock and with springs and weights can get more low end while keeping the top end there*


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

OK guys i finally had some time to check some more on it. I pulled the carbs off and checked and cleaned them. The choke on the front carb seemed to be stuck half way open. so i fixed that and put them back on and now it only runs 48 even if i'm going down hill it will not go past 48. it just stops picking up speed dosent feel like it is hitting the speed limiter. After it done this i put the dynotek cdi back on and it didnt really make much difference at all it still stopped picking up speed at 48. It hasnt lost any more power and it still reaches 48 as fast as before it just stops there instead of creeping up to 50. I checked the belt deflection and it is 27mm is this far enough off to cause this much difference. I also forgot in my first post that my intake valves had to be replaced about 2 months ago and i have not checked the clearances since i replaced them. I also noticed it is hard to start after it sits over night. Once i drive it down the road and back it begins to idle better and will start up with no problem.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Last couple sentences say a lot. Check valve clearance. Definitely sounds like they need adjusting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

I plan on checking the valves tomorrow since i already have all the plastic covers off. I wasnt sure if the valves would need adjusting this soon only have about 10hrs on it since they were installed but almost all those hours were in mud.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Weight + tire diameter. Taller tires = steeper gear ratio to pull + their added weight to have to pull. 


I haven't started messing with the '08 I just got yet, but I have an extra clutch for it so one will be going to VFJ once the machine is up & running. Everything I have read on the brute clutching all comes back to, "send it to VFJ if you want it the best it can be". 

If you just want a little more on the cheap you can throw a couple springs in the stock clutch & add some thin machinist's washers between the clutch cover plate & the main body to allow the spyder to shift-out a tad further. - There is a thread on here that I learned read the washer trick from.


----------



## radrider86 (Jul 28, 2013)

Its seems to be fixed i checked valve clearance and the intake valves were tight so i set them. I also noticed that one of my front brake calipers was holding. After i repaired this it pulls way stronger than it did. I just replaced the stock valves with kibble white black diamond valves a couple months ago is this normal for them to need readjusting this soon.


----------

